#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Set drummicrofoons

## Fluortje

Ik zag net nog wat topics over dit onderwerp, maar door alleen die te lezen, weet ik nog niet genoeg.

Ik zou graag 'n setje drummicrofoons kopen voor m'n drums. Nu gebruik ik één samson microfoon, en dat klinkt redelijk. Maar ik wil nu wel wat beters.

Het hoeft niet supergoed te zijn, maar wel zo dat het redelijk helder klinkt.

Aan wat voor prijs moet ik dan denken?

----------


## marcelvanhassel

> Ik zag net nog wat topics over dit onderwerp, maar door alleen die te lezen, weet ik nog niet genoeg.



Welke informatie mis je dan precies?

Het lijkt me dat er heel wat lijstjes met drummics hier op het forum staan. Prijzen zijn vervolgens makkelijk op te zoeken natuurlijk.
En het is bij alles altijd aan te raden om ook zelf eens te gaan luisteren.

Wat ik "altijd" (vaak dus  :Wink:  ) gebruik op drums:

Kick: Shure Beta52
Snare: Shure Beta57 (Sennheiser E604 ook regelmatig)
HiHat: AKG c451 b
Toms: Sennheiser E604
OH: AKG c451 b

----------


## renevanh

Zo'n beetje het meest gebruikte drumsetje als je het mij vraagt:

Beta 52 (kick)
SM57 of Beta 56 voor snare
Sennheiser E604's voor toms en snare bottom
Een setje condensators voor de OH's, vaak AKG (c451, C300b, C1000), soms Neumann (KM184) of Shure (KSM 137, KSM27)

Zelf gebruik ik een setje van CAD, het Amerikaanse Shure zeg maar.
Nadeel is dat die overhead gigantisch veel oppikken, hang ze op dezelfde hoogte zoals je dat normaal met een C451 of C300b doet, en je kan je toms, Hihat en snare mics wel uitzetten...

----------


## peterwagner

> Zelf gebruik ik een setje van CAD, het Amerikaanse Shure zeg maar.



euhmmmm...... Waar denk je dat Shure vandaan komt?  :Big Grin: 

Verder inderdaad een standaard lijstje....kan je je geen buil aan vallen.

----------


## renevanh

> euhmmmm...... Waar denk je dat Shure vandaan komt?



Nja... niet helemaal goed gezegd :P

CAD wordt in Amerika gebruikt zoals Shure en Sennheiser hier: heel veel.
Vooral in studios kom je het daar erg veel tegen.

----------


## Fluortje

Bedankt voor jullie reacties!

Het setje dat jullie noemen (Jullie noemen nogal dezelfde microfoons) komt volgens mij al uit op rond de 1000 euro!

Ik dacht nu zelf meer aan 'n euro of 300, misschien 400.

In de muziekwinkel hier in de stad hebben ze 'n setje voor 199. 5 microfoons, van Samson. Wat moet ik me bij zoiets voorstellen? Vast niet erg veel? Ik denk namelijk dat wat daar uit komt niet ontzettend veel beter zal zijn dan het geluid van m'n éne Samson mic, maar misschien vergis ik me daarin.

Zit er eigenlijk 'n kastje tussen, of hoe komen de verschillende mic's op één track? (Mits je dat wil.)

----------


## RenéE

Waarvoor gaat het setje eigenlijk dienen? Optredens? Oefenruimte? Opnames? En  moet 't in het laatste geval van erg goede kwaliteit zijn of gaat het er meer om dat je bijvoorbeeld je eigen werk kan terugluisteren?

----------


## showband

of niet doen, of goed.

_Basis voor opnames:
setje overhead condensators voor stereo. Plus een serieuze mic voor de kick._

voor cafeoptredens:
D112 in de kick, verder niets doen
Iets grotere optredens: koop je er een 604 en setje overhead condensators voor stereo bij.

meer geld  en grotere optredens:
die ene 604 met twee vriendjes op de toms zetten. Leuke snaremic erbij kopen. En een extra condensator voor de hihat.

Zo groei je naar een setje die je jaren kunt gebruiken. En gewoon goed werkt.

Met veel snertmicrofoons een drumstel uitversterken klinkt beroerd. En je gaat barsten van de feedback en overspraakproblemen. GEEN 200euro setjes kopen dus! Beter een D112 dan zo een set.

----------


## Fluortje

Jullie hebben wel gelijk met het goed doen of niet.
Maar het gaat om opnames voor Youtubefilmpjes.

Zo is de kwaliteit van het geluid nu: (Eén samson mic van 100 euro, muziek er later onder gezet)
YouTube - Rob Thomas - This is How a Heart Breaks (Drum cover)

Ik wil geluid dat beter is dan dat. Gewoon niet zo'n lompe mengelmoes van geluid. Ook wil ik redelijk opnames kunnen maken voor de demos met m'n bandje, maar dat is eigenlijk nog minder belangrijk.

Ik wil liever nú iets van 'n paar honderd euro dan eerst 'n kickmic van 200, over 'n maand wat anders 'n snaremic etc.

----------


## tha_dj

Ik gebruik:
kick: E602-2
snare/tom/f.tom: E604
hihat: E835
Overhead: Behringer ( tot er meer budget is, voor  2 neumann want die klinken echt superb. )

Maar is inderdaad zo, beter iets meer uitgeven voor een deugdelijk merk, en het plezier neemt toe ( klinkt beter, gaat langer mee )

Maar goed, wat we elders gebruiken:

Kick: AKG eitje
snare/tom/f.tom: E604
Hihat: SM57
overhead: AKG ?

Klinkt ook goed !!! ( Maar kwestie van smaak )

----------


## djberjo

Als je het puur voor opnames met de band wil gaan gebruiken.

Koop een D111 + 2 condensator pijpjes voor als overhead mics.

Daar zijn leuke basic opnames mee te maken. Dan kan je later nog steeds uitbreiden met microfoons.

Ben je voor 300 a 400 euro klaar voor microfoons.

----------


## berolios

> Jullie hebben wel gelijk met het goed doen of niet.
> [...]
> Ik wil liever nú iets van 'n paar honderd euro dan eerst 'n kickmic van 200, over 'n maand wat anders 'n snaremic etc.



En tóch is het advies: koop nu een paar goede mics en breidt dat later uit  :Wink: . Ook 2e hands kun je best eea vinden. Goedkoop is echt duurkoop, ZEKER wat mics betreft !! En je hebt helemaal niet zoveel mics nodig om goed opnames te maken, met het goed mikken van je OH's kom je echt een heel eind !!

Neem een Shure Beta 52 voor je kick en 2 pijpjes als OH en je bent een heel eind. Kijk ook eens naar Oktava MK-012's, dat zijn pijpjes die goed klinken en niet zo duur zijn. 

Vergis je ook niet dat je pre-amps (mengtafeltje), audio-converters, mix en audioCONVERSIE (naar bijv mp3-stream) ontzettend belangrijk zijn voor het eindresultaat op YouTube !!

Succes ermee, hopelijk heb je hier iets aan.

----------


## showband

voor jouw doel de goedkoopste methode:

Zoom H4n (dit is een goede digitale complete 4 sporen opnameoplossing)
Samson - Zoom - H4n
Je krijgt er gelijk legale steinberg cubase software bij om de boel in je PC te mixen. EN de zoom is een USB audio interface. Een prikkie dus...  :Wink: 

Deze hang je boven je drumstel.

En je prikt in dat ding er een D112 of Shure GOEDE microfoon bij. Vanuit je basedrum.

Dan kun je erg goede opnames maken. En de rest is even wat antireflectie slaapzakken om je drumstel zetten...

Meer geld uitgeven kan. Maar dan moet je een mixer kopen. Alsnog een recorder, en veel geld uitgeven. En als je rond de 300 euro hebt.... gaat dat geen betere resultaten geven!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rick1993

Of dit setje van shure

Shure - Microphones - PGDMK4 Drum Mic Kit

(zit rond de 350 a 400 euro)

en dan nog wat condensator pijpjes erbij...

----------


## marcelvanhassel

Even misschien net iets anders.

Maar zolang je nog die ene microfoon hebt:
Ik maak ook wel eens wat proefopnames voor een bandje, daar neem ik dan de drum op met 2x sm58 (gewoon omdat die dan aanwezig zijn en ik geen microfoons hoef mee te nemen ofzo). Dan richt ik ze vaak aan beide kanten van de kick richting drummer. Als je 1 microfoon hebt, zou ik die aan de snare kant zetten.

Absoluut geen topgeluid, maar ik denk dat het, zolang je 1 microfoon hebt, de beste plek is om te richten.
Wellicht doe je het nu al zo?

----------


## sparky

Aanrader voor goedkoop, maar wel goed; een setje AudioTechnica AT2020's in combinatie met een goeie bassdrummic. Dan kun je best okeeje opnames maken, eventueel eerst icm die samson en later wat leukers. 
Let wel, als je met alleen overheads en kickmic opneemt stelt dat wel eisen aan je mic-plaatsing maar vooral ook speelstijl, de verhouding tussen de onderdelen van je kit kan later niet meer gewijzigd worden. Daar vallen helaas nogal eens wat drummers door de mand, met name de verhouding tussen je bekkens en je ketels moet kloppen!

Overigens is de ruimte -niet in de laatste plaats het formaat hiervan- waarin je opneemt even belangrijk als de mics (en zo nog wat zaken) in een hokje van 2 bij 2 zul je niet snel iets aanhoorbaars opnemen.

----------


## Fluortje

Moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik het allemaal best wel ingewikkeld vind klinken wat jullie noemen. Ik zou het liefst gewoon 'n kant-en-klaar set willen.

En vraag me nog steeds af of de kabeltjes van de verschillende microfoons in één kastje/aansluiting samenkomen, en die dan weer doorgaat naar je computer? Lijkt me wel?

Bijvoorbeeld zoiets:
Samson DM8KIT 8-delig set drummicrofoons voordelig kopen | prijsvergelijking goedkoopste | Drum set
- 1x Q-Kick
- 1x Q-Snare
- 3x Q-Tom
- 1x C02H hihat microfoon
- 2x C01 overheadmicrofoons
- 1x shockmount voor de Q-Kick
- 2x microfoonadapter voor de C01's
- 1x microfoonclip voor de C02H
- 4x rimclip voor de Q-Snare en Q-Toms
- geleverd in stevige koffer


Wat denken jullie van zoiets?

Of dan eerder deze set:
Samson DM7KIT 7-delig set drummicrofoons voordelig kopen | prijsvergelijking goedkoopste | Drum set
- 1x Q-Kick
- 1x Q-Snare
- 3x Q-Tom
- 2x C02 pencil microfoons
- 1x shockmount voor de Q-Kick
- 2x shockmount voor de C02's
- 4x rimclip voor de Q-Snare en Q-Toms
- geleverd in stevige koffer

Of zou zoiets al beter zijn:
http://www.muziekmetropool.nl/online...-MIC-KIT.html#

[LIST][*](3) PG56 compact drum microphones for close miking.[*](1) PG52 high-performance microphone tuned to capture low-end punch.[*](2) PG81 microphones; a sensitive, flat response mic ideal for overhead and cymbal miking.[*](3) A50D drum mounts. Can be used on most standard drum rims. The flexible, yet sturdy rubber construction provides stability and ease of installation.[*](6) 15ft (4.57m) XLR-XLR cables.[*](1) Carrying case.[/LIST]

----------


## djberjo

> Moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik het allemaal best wel ingewikkeld vind klinken wat jullie noemen. Ik zou het liefst gewoon 'n kant-en-klaar set willen.
> 
> En vraag me nog steeds af of de kabeltjes van de verschillende microfoons in één kastje/aansluiting samenkomen, en die dan weer doorgaat naar je computer? Lijkt me wel?[/LIST]



Zou het niet slimmer zijn om naar een studio te gaan voor deze opnames?

----------


## Fluortje

Ik wil het gewoon om Youtubefilmpjes mee te maken en af en toe 'n keer 'n demo'tje met m'n bandje. Meer niet. Dus naar 'n studio gaan is niet wat ik wil.

Dankjewel voor je snelle antwoord.

----------


## showband

> voor jouw doel de goedkoopste methode:
> 
> Zoom H4n (dit is een goede digitale complete 4 sporen opnameoplossing)
> Samson - Zoom - H4n
> Je krijgt er gelijk legale steinberg cubase software bij om de boel in je PC te mixen. EN de zoom is een USB audio interface. Een prikkie dus... 
> 
> Deze hang je boven je drumstel.
> 
> En je prikt in dat ding er een D112 of Shure GOEDE microfoon bij. Vanuit je basedrum.
> ...



Wat is er simpeler dan een recorderkastje boven je drumstel hangen. En een microfoon met een snoer in het kastje erbij te prikken.

Je neemt dan per direct 24 bit 96 KHz kwaliteit op. Met drie kanalen.
-kanaal voor Links
-kanaal voor rechts
-kanaal voor kickdrums

1) De SD kaart in de recorder druk je in je pc. 
2) je opent de meegeleverde cubase muzieksoftware.
3) Mixt de kick bij je stereodrums. (daar kun je veel mee doen: toonregelen / compressen enz. )
4) De file plak je onder je fimpje met je videoprogrammatje.
et presto, uploaden geblazen.

De zoom + een goede kickmicrofoon blijft binnen je budget. En voordat je een beter geluid krijgt ben je 1000euri verder.


ps wil je later nog een demo maken dan kun je de zoom nog als inputmodule en effectapparaat gebruiken voor gitaar, toetsen en bas. Het meegeleverde cubaseprogramma is een volledig serieus studioprogramma waar prima professionele demo's mee op te nemen zijn. Dat kost dus niets!

----------


## Fluortje

Je hebt wel gelijk, 't lijkt me 'n erg handig apparaat. Maar ik zie dat hij sowieso al 350 kost. En dan zou ik nog 'n kickmic moeten kopen en kom ik al uit op ten minste 450. Ook vind ik 't moeilijk te geloven dat hij beter opneemt dan verschillende mics voor iedere trom, ook al is dat dan 'n setje van maar 3 á 400 euro. 

En juist 't kant en klare aan zo'n set trekt me aan. 't Hoeft geen topkwaliteit te zijn, maar vooral gewoon helder en ik wil gewoon 't liefst elke trom apart opnemen.

----------


## berolios

Fluortje, mijn advies: neem die set van Showband.

Om van je bron naar je PC te gaan heb je een aantal zaken nodig voor ELK kanaal dat je op wilt nemen:
[LIST=1][*]Microfoon[*]pre-amp (deze kan ook in een mengtafel zitten)[*]AD converter[*]audio interface naar PC[/LIST]

Als je dit dan met zo'n setje drum-mics wilt doen (8 stuks?) heb je bovenstaande dus 8 x nodig (!). Of je neemt een 8-kanaals pre-amp/ ADC/ interface, dat kan ook, maar dat ligt niet in je budget. Je bent dan aan bekabeling en statieven al veel meer kwijt dan 300 euro !!

en als je dat allemaal hebt kun je je opnames mixen/ bewerken op je PC.

Als ik het goed begrijp denk jij dat je met een soort van y-splitje al je mics in je PC krijgt. Dat was mooi geweest, maar dat gaat dus niet, sorry.


Neem dat setje van Showband, daarmee maak je een zeer acceptabele kwaliteit opnames en heb je alle ingredienten die je nodig hebt om op je PC te mixen/ editen.

Je hebt nog helemaal niks en voordat je een set hebt die betere resultaten geeft ben je echt een VEELVOUD van jouw budget kwijt... en dan heb ik het nog niet eens over écht goede microfoons/ pre-amps/ ADC's.

Bespaar jezelf een hoop ellende en koop geen brol... dus geen drumsetjes van 300 euro, dat schiet echt niet op. Over twee jaar kom je me op je blote knieen bedanken voor dat advies... dat garandeer ik je !!

Dus: neem dat ding van Showband en zorg dat je op marktplaats een Shure Beta 52 scoort voor 100 euro... daar ga je absoluut geen spijt van krijgen !!

----------


## Fluortje

Ja dat valt tegen inderdaad. Ik dacht inderdaad wel dat je zo'n 8delig setje op 'n vrij simpele manier met je computer kon connecten zonder hele extra uitgaves.

Die samson zoom is sowieso wel heel leuk, niet alleen voor 't opnemen van m'n drums. 350 Voor één apparaat zit me nu wel 'n beetje dwars maar daar moet ik dan zelf even overnadenken.

Wat betreft het tweedehands kickmic kopen. Tweedehands mics kopen lijkt me niet super. Of valt dat ook nogal mee?

----------


## Mach Facilities

als je 2e hands wil kopen kan dat best hoor, er is maar een enkel ding waar je rekening mee moet houden.......NOOIT ONGEHOORD OF ONGEZIEN KOPEN, namelijk, je praat over een precisie instrument, wat bij een keertje verkeerd vallen al kapot kan zijn, klankmatig gesproken, en je moet je natuurlijk ook afvragen waarom een professionele microfoon op marktplaats aangeboden wordt....tenzij redundant, heeft NIEMAND er baat bij om een microfoon te koop aan te bieden, tenminste, als die iemand dan ook weet wat je met zo'n ding moet doen.

Maar, even terug on topic, inderdaad heeft Showband zo'n beetje de enige goede oplossing geboden, sterker nog, wanneer je je transducers goed gericht boven je drums hangt, is er niet zoiets als een betere klank te kunnen krijgen met losse microfoons. DE ENIGE REDEN OM CLOSE TE MIKEN IS OMGEVINGSGELUID BUITENSLUITEN, echt High End opnames daargelaten natuurlijk. Aangezien het om opnames gaat, HEB je geen omgevingsgeluid.
Ik zelf gebruik regelmatig gewoon een goede kickmic, zoals een Beta52, D112, of een Beta91 en een 2tal C414's, waarmee ik dan ALLES oppik van de drums, inclusief de toms, snare en HiHat. Voordeel daaraan is dat meteen je stereobeeld, looptijdverschillen tussen links en rechts, en plaatsing in het geheel volledig in balans staan.
Ik weet wel, ik is verwend, met mijn C414's, maar een paar C1000's is ook zeker niet te versmaden.
Wat ik zelf vaak doe is een OSS opstelling voor de OH's, met een sonic baffle ertussen, om de scheiding van het menselijk hoofd te recreéren, dit betekent gewoon een opstelling met de mics onder een hoek van ongeveer 110 graden, gericht naar de bron, met de kontjes tegen elkaar, en met een plaat schuimrubber ertussen (sonic baffle).
In deze opstelling zit er tussen de twee microfoons een geluidsabsorberend, cirkelvormig tussenschot (Jecklindisk = Jecklinschijf). Hier hebben we fase- en intensiteitsverschillen, maar ook nog klankverschillen. Aan de andere kant van de schijf kan het geluid doffer klinken. 
Dit resulteert in een enorm goede stereo weergave op de OH's, zonder contaminatie van de een of de andere microfoon. Voeg hier een goede kickdrummic bij, en je hebt een wereldopname. Bij meer microfoons gebruik ik ook regelmatig een DECCA opstelling, maar nogmaals, alles proximity gemiked, op de Kick na.
Dit setje gebruik ik overigens zowel voor opnames als live, gewoon heel goed te doen, plaatsing is je enige beperking, en dus ontzettend belangrijk.

Zo'n zoom is dus eigenlijk gewoon een budgetlijn opname apparaat, wat ERG goed zijn werk doet, MITS je het ding goed plaatst.

Chris

----------


## marcelvanhassel

> En vraag me nog steeds af of de kabeltjes van de verschillende microfoons in één kastje/aansluiting samenkomen, en die dan weer doorgaat naar je computer? Lijkt me wel?



Er komen dus allemaal losse XLR kabels vanaf. Deze zul je vervolgens aan moeten sluiten op een mengpaneel, dan je mix maken en dan je computer in. Of je koopt een x kanaals interface om alle microfoons op je computer aan te sluiten zodat je later een mix kunt maken.

X kanalen = het aantal microfoons.

Bij de sets zit voor zover ik weet dus geen mixer oid. Het is dus ook geen kant en klare set waar je zo mee aan de gang kunt. Alleen alle microfoons heb je. Kabels zitten er ook niet bij.

----------


## Party's With a Message

Bedenk wat je eraan uit wilt geven.

Rond de 450 euro, ga dan voor de set van Showband.
De Zoom kan je nog voor meerdere doeleinde gebruiken mocht je ooit nog een keer willen uitbreiden.

600 euro
Dan zou ik een Tascam US 1641 aanschaffen samen met de 8 delige Samson drumkit waar je al eerder over sprak.
Ik spreek uit ervaring over de Samson kit. Van de zomer had ik een converentie die 1 week duurde. Stonden zo'n 200 jongeren in de tent. Tuurlijk, zoals altijd zit het hem weer in het budget. Ik heb toen met deze Samson set gewerkt. De snaremic vond ik tegenvallen (echt tegenvallen). Voor de rest viel het me aardig mee! 

Bij de Tascam US1641 zit Steinberg Cubase 4 LE. Een serieus opname programma. Even heel simpel uitgelegd, je ziet je "mengpaneel" op je computer scherm. En dit kan je later afmixen. Vergeet niet, dat bij deze oplossing je nog statieven moet kopen 
(als het alleen voor bij je thuis is, en niet on the road gaat heb je een redelijk microfoon statief voor 10 euro. Als hij vaak ingeklapt moet worden, etc. Kijk dan naar een K&M...)
Naast dat, moeten er XLR kabels komen (microfoonkabels). 8 stuks. Als je niet weet hoe je dit moet doen, moet je ze niet zelf maken. Kopen dus. En dat is ook zeker niet goedkoop.

Belangrijker, als je niet voor de 100% weet waar je mee bezig bent, dan zal je niet veel mooier geluid uit de Samson set halen dan uit het setje van Showband. Ik heb je Youtube filmpje even beluisterd (complimenten trouwens!) en wat me opviel, is dat vooral de kick/bassdrum wegvalt in je opnamen. 

Veel om over na te denken, maar ik raad je de set in combinatie met de Zoom en een goede kickmic aan!

Tim

----------


## vasco

> Een paar maanden geleden heb ik hier al 'n topic over geopend. 'n Set drum microfoons leek me toen uiteindelijk teveel gedoe. Maar ik ben nu wel tot de conclusie gekomen dat er niet echt 'n goed alternatief is.
> 
> Ik wil nu dus toch 'n set drum microfoons kopen.
> 
> 't Maximale dat ik er aan kwijt wil zijn is toch wel 500 euro (inclusief kastjes etc.) 
> 
> Kan ik voor dat geld iets leuks krijgen?
> En die sets van Samson (Bijvoorbeeld de DM8KIT Samson DM8KIT Professioneel Drum Opname en Live Sound Microfoons Systeem € 339,95), is dat iets?
> 
> Wat voor extra dingen als 'n kastje moet ik er bij kopen?



Je geeft aan dat je een budget hebt van 500 euro voor de microfoons en dat "kastje om alles samen te laten komen in je computer" (misschien kun je het vanaf nu beter mixer of mengtafel noemen i.p.v. kastje omdat je dit bedoelt). Ik ga je nu al zeggen dat dat zelfs met het Samson setje een te klein budget is.

Je wilt een setje van 8 microfoons koppelen aan een mengtafel waarop minimaal 8 microfoon kanalen moeten zitten. Daarnaast heb je ook kabels nodig om alles aan te sluiten. Ik zal hier even een lijstje maken met prijzen uit deze shop van wat je nodig hebt als ik de goedkoopste spullen kies (niet gelet op kwaliteit) en je zal je verbazen hoe krap je budget al is als je alleen budget spul neemt. Daarbij neem ik het door jou genoemde setje mics mee.

339,95 - Mics
289,00 - Mengtafel met minimaal 8 microfoon ingangen
  66,00 - XLR microfoonkabel 8 stuks van 6 meter
  10,95 - Kabel van mengtafel naar je computer
------ +
705,90 - Totaal

Met enkel maar budget spul kom je nu al 205 euro te kort, over de kwaliteit heb ik het dan nog niet.

----------


## tarpan

Als het dan echt goedkoop moet zijn en enkel dient voor demo's, kijk eens naar dit setje: DMS-700 van Fame.
Kost zo'n 100euro.

----------


## Nikotech

Let op !  

Ik ken de specs van de Zoom H4n niet zelf heb ik de H4 ( zonder N de voorganger dus ) 
Check eerst of je bij de N de "interne microfoon" kan gebruiken samen met de XLR aansluiting.  Bij de Zoom H4 kan dit dus NIET !!!

Voor meer sporen opnames is dan de Zoom R16 een perfect apparaat voor jouw doeleinden. Nadat je wat mic er bij heb gekocht.

Succes !

----------


## bones2001

> Als het dan echt goedkoop moet zijn en enkel dient voor demo's, kijk eens naar dit setje: DMS-700 van Fame.
> Kost zo'n 100euro.



Heb afgelopen zomer noodgedwongen die Fame dingen moeten gebruiken
omdat de drummer maar liefst, 7 toms, 2 floors, 2 snare's en 2 kicks had  :EEK!: 
Gelukkig had de beste man een hele koffer vol van die Fame mic's,
maar ik heb ze er toch met enige argwaan aangehangen.
Maar ik moet zeggen dat het resultaat toch best wel redelijk was.
Zie en luister hier maar,( drumsolo op 3.00 )

YouTube - La Grange live op de Santpoortse feestweek 2009 1

----------


## showband

antwoord: Ja bij de H4n kan dat dus wel.

_(Vandaar het advies voor de n-versie)_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fluortje

De zoom H4n + 'n goede bassdrum-mic (Ongeveer 550 euro) lijkt dus de beste oplossing met m'n budget. Valt de snare dan niet weg? 

Die h4n werkt op batterijen geloof ik? De adapter kost ook weer 35 euro zie ik. Maar goed, dat is te doen.

Ben ik dan wel echt klaar; bassdrum, h4n en adapter?

Sorry voor het getwijfel etc. maar het op mezelf wonen komt dichterbij en dan is zoiets als dit ineens 'n grotere beslissing.

----------


## sparky

> De zoom H4n + 'n goede bassdrum-mic (Ongeveer 550 euro) lijkt dus de beste oplossing met m'n budget. Valt de snare dan niet weg? 
> 
> Die h4n werkt op batterijen geloof ik? De adapter kost ook weer 35 euro zie ik. Maar goed, dat is te doen.
> 
> Ben ik dan wel echt klaar; bassdrum, h4n en adapter?
> 
> Sorry voor het getwijfel etc. maar het op mezelf wonen komt dichterbij en dan is zoiets als dit ineens 'n grotere beslissing.




Dat hangt helemaal van je spel af, als jij ervoor zorgt dat alle onderdelen van je kit met elkaar in balans zijn dan valt de snare niet weg, gebeurt dat wel dan wordt het tijd om wat zachter op je bekkens te slaan...of wat harder op je snare, maar dat is zelden de juiste oplossing.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Heb afgelopen zomer noodgedwongen die Fame dingen moeten gebruiken
> omdat de drummer maar liefst, 7 toms, 2 floors, 2 snare's en 2 kicks had 
> Gelukkig had de beste man een hele koffer vol van die Fame mic's,
> maar ik heb ze er toch met enige argwaan aangehangen.
> Maar ik moet zeggen dat het resultaat toch best wel redelijk was.
> Zie en luister hier maar,( drumsolo op 3.00 )
> 
> YouTube - La Grange live op de Santpoortse feestweek 2009 1



Dat klinkt tien keer beter dan verwacht!
Over welke PA set ging dit en met welke mixer is alles aangesloten?
Klinkt echt geweldig om eerlijk te zijn.

----------


## showband

eh... vergeet de invloed van ervaren muzikanten op het totaalgeluid niet.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik vind die drummer eerlijk gezegd niet "mindblowing"
Het geluid daarentegen...

----------


## showband

ervaren heeft veel kanten.

je drumstel stemmen en op de juiste manier raken dat ie klinkt scheelt veel hoor. Het geluid valt dan best mee gezien de hoorbaar niet geweldige microfoons.

de mix lijkt wel alle kenmerken van "begin met de drums en daarna zien we wel hoe we de band erbij mixen" kenmerken te hebben. Voorzover de sound van de zanger zijn microfoon....

----------


## bones2001

> Dat klinkt tien keer beter dan verwacht!
> Over welke PA set ging dit en met welke mixer is alles aangesloten?
> Klinkt echt geweldig om eerlijk te zijn.



PA set was EAW Fr159z / Fr 250z
Mixer was Yamaha LS9

----------

